# Which 2 in 1 sharpener for 3/8” pitch chain and 7/32” file?



## albertj03 (Jul 18, 2019)

I ordered the Stihl 3/8” 2 in 1 chainsaw sharpener for my Husqvarna saw but it came with a 13/64 file. Unfortunately the files are not interchangeable so I returned it and bought the PFerd (they make the Stihl ones) 7/32” file 2 in 1 sharpener. Now this one says it’s for .404” chains on it. So if the 3/8 model comes with a 13/64 file and the 7/32 file model is for a .404” chain, which one is these damn things should I use on my 3/8 chains that call for a 7/32 file?? It doesn’t appear that anyone makes one of these with a 7/32 file for a 3/8 chain. Very maddening!

Thank you for the help!


----------



## CincyBurner (Jul 18, 2019)

The Pferd website https://www.pferdusa.com/products/201b/201b01/201b010503P.html is showing both file sizes for 3/8" chain -13/64" (for Stihl) and 7/32" for other brands.  It seems that Stihl manufactures their 3/8" pitch chain with just a scootch narrower (1/64") cutter than other brands of large saw 3/8" chain and .404, which both use the 7/32" file.

The website for Timberline Sharpener https://www.timberlinesharpener.com/sizing describes large files:

3/8″ and .404″ pitch chain*                                              =  Large  7/32″  *

3/8″ pitch chain                    *                                        =  Large  7/32″  *

“Stihl” brand 3/8″ pitch chain                                      *=  Large* *13/64″*
with a note about large 3/8" pitch:
*A Note About the Large 3/8 pitch*

This is where people usually get confused. If you have the large 3/8” pitch chain you will need the 7/32” carbide cutter. *UNLESS* the brand of that large 3/8” pitch chain is *Stihl*. For whatever reason Stihl makes their large 3/8” pitch chains slightly smaller than the rest of the industry (we are talking slight, as in 1/64”). This is why the manufacture recommends the 13/64” size file.

For all other size pitch’s (Stihl, Oregon etc) it doesn’t matter what brand the chain is. So a .404 pitch chain it will always be 7/32 carbide cutter. The .325 pitch chain will always be a 3/16” carbide cutter. The smaller 3/8”P pitch (Picco or micro or LP =Low Profile) will still be a 5/32. The 1/4 pitch will still be the 1/8 carbide cutter.​


----------



## albertj03 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thank you for the info. So is this basically saying that the 7/32” file model is for both a 3/8” pitch chain and a .404” pitch chain?


----------



## CincyBurner (Jul 19, 2019)

Yes, 7/32” file is for both the 3/8” (non-Stihl) pitch chain .404” pitch chain.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 19, 2019)

I never knew this. Would it make much difference if you used a 7/32 on a Stihl .404?


----------



## albertj03 (Jul 20, 2019)

I called PFerd and spoke with their chainsaw rep. Because this 2 in 1 tool is designed to file the cutter and raker at the same time he said the 3/8 model with 13/64 file is the correct model to use on a 3/8 pitch chain that calls for a 7/32 file. He said using the 7/32 model meant for a .404 chain would not fil the rakers correctly on a 3/8 chain and the size difference between the 13/64 and 7/32 files is so small it won’t make a difference.

What would really be nice is if a 7/32 file would fit in the 3/8 model. I tried it and it does not fit.


----------



## albertj03 (Jul 20, 2019)

Jazzberry said:


> I never knew this. Would it make much difference if you used a 7/32 on a Stihl .404?



I think what he meant above you is that Stihl uses both a 3/8” low profile chain and a regular 3/8” chain on their saws depending on the model. The 3/8” low profile (or Picco as they call it) takes a 5/32” file while the 3/8” regular (sometimes referred to as 3/8” large) takes a 13/64” file. The .404 chain takes a 7/32” file so no issues there.

What really makes this confusing is just about every other brand out there uses a 7/32” file for their 3/8” pitch chain. Stihl for some reason had to be different and call for a 13/64” file.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 20, 2019)

albertj03 said:


> I think what he meant above you is that Stihl uses both a 3/8” low profile chain and a regular 3/8” chain on their saws depending on the model. The 3/8” low profile (or Picco as they call it) takes a 5/32” file while the 3/8” regular (sometimes referred to as 3/8” large) takes a 13/64” file. The .404 chain takes a 7/32” file so no issues there.
> 
> What really makes this confusing is just about every other brand out there uses a 7/32” file for their 3/8” pitch chain. Stihl for some reason had to be different and call for a 13/64” file.




I worded that wrong thanks albert. What happens if you use a 13/64 on a .404? Will it work?


----------

